

Facebook: Please fix this security loophole before its too late - rezamoaiandin
https://salt.agency/blog/facebook-security-loophole/

======
rezamoaiandin
The issue has now been checked & confirmed by Guardian -
[http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/aug/09/facebook-p...](http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/aug/09/facebook-
privacy-settings-users-mobile-phone-number)

------
moepstar
Isn't a search (or querying of data) analogous to this one which landed weev
in prison?

1) Generate list of possibly valid numbers 2) Query service to determine
something 3) Get prosecuted 4) Go to jail

Just wondering...

------
th0br0
That's a regular feature / intended behaviour of the FB search. It's quite
useful to be able to search for people by their email address or phone number
IMHO.

